# Vehicle Security System on 2007 Altima



## laiels (Apr 13, 2007)

FOr those of you who own a 2007 altima...can you confirm?

I just purchased a 2.5SL 2 weeks ago. At the time of purchase I had thought that the new 2007 Altima's come standard with a Vehicle Security System. However, when it came time to purchase it, the dealer asked me if I wanted to purchase their alarm system. I told them that the Altima's should already have a security system standard. He replied that they didn't. I figured I must have been mistaken and declined purchasing the alarm system.

Well I was just looking at Nissan's website.....

"Vehicle Security System
Altima's Vehicle Security System flashes the headlights and sounds the horn if there's any attempt to open the doors or trunk without a key. Or you can push the panic button on the keyfob to signal for help."

My Altima doesn't do this. My Keyfob does have the panic button. If I push it, the horn will go off and the lights will flash. However, the headlights and horn doesn't go off by itself if someone tries to enter my vehicle unauthorized. 

Is this just false advertising or a misprint from Nissan, or did I somehow get screwed by the Nissan dealer out of the security system. 

Can those of you who have the 2007 Altima confirm whether your security system works as advertised? I appreciate anyone's input.


----------



## jaynnikki_04 (Feb 3, 2007)

Well, I bought my 2007 Altima 2.5S back in December and mine has the factory alarm. I wasn't informed by the Nissan Dealership here that there was an alternative alarm. Mine has the panic button on the remote but I haven't tested the security though. I'll find out from my dealer and see! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## laiels (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks Keep me posted. However you can test it out by just trying to open the doors or trunk and see if the alarm goes off. (Of course you must make sure your key is somewhere not in the vicinity of the car) According to Nissan's website, the alarm should go off when someone tries to open the doors or trunk. Keep me posted. Can any other owners verify this?


----------



## ajames927 (Feb 17, 2006)

Maybe just a misinterpretation of what it means by an unauthorized attempt to open the door. I'm not sure if Nissan considers pulling the handle an attempt to open the door. Either way, I don't think anyone is going anywhere without the fob.


----------



## laiels (Apr 13, 2007)

Sure. BUt most security systems...if the door is opened, or if there is significant force exerted upon the vehicle, the alarm goes off. This is in fact what Nissan says themselves regarding their security system.

"Vehicle Security System
Altima's Vehicle Security System flashes the headlights and sounds the horn if there's any attempt to open the doors or trunk without a key. Or you can push the panic button on the keyfob to signal for help."


However, there is absolutely nothing I can do to get the security system to go off. Repeatedly trying to open the trunk or car door, knocking on the window....nothing sets it off. That makes me believe that there is no security system.....aside from the panic button on the fob.

I'm actually ok with not having a security system as I don't really think they are much of a deterrent anyway.....and I don't really care if Nissan's advertising is misleading....but if the advertising isn't misleading, then that means I paid for it and it wasn't delivered to me. If that's the case, I'd have to take that issue up with my dealer and either get some money back or have the system installed on my vehicle like it should have been originally.

So if any other Altima owners could jump in and comment regarding their security system or lack of one, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

Their advertising is misleading. I have an 03, and have the same claim and lack of delivery. Everyone I know has the same thing. The only "deterrent" we have is the little flashing light on our dash when we turn the car off, even if we do not lock the doors.



laiels said:


> Sure. BUt most security systems...if the door is opened, or if there is significant force exerted upon the vehicle, the alarm goes off. This is in fact what Nissan says themselves regarding their security system.
> 
> "Vehicle Security System
> Altima's Vehicle Security System flashes the headlights and sounds the horn if there's any attempt to open the doors or trunk without a key. Or you can push the panic button on the keyfob to signal for help."
> ...


----------



## enigma19_78 (Feb 26, 2007)

All 07 come with the same security system.

You can do this check

1) HAVE SOME ONE SIT IN THE REAR PASSENGER SEAT
2) TAKE KEY FOB, CLOSE ALL WINDOWS, EXIT VEHICLE, ARM THE SYSTEM
3) HAVE THE PASSENGER OPEN THE CAR FROM THE INSIDE
4) SHOULD TRIGGER THE ALARM - SIMILAR TO GLASS BREAK


----------



## 40ozGuzzler (Mar 14, 2007)

The car security system is straight crap. Get an aftermarket security system.

My 07 Altima was broken into a week after I bought it. The degenerates broke the passenger side window and my car never sounded any alarm.

There is a pretty good one that is made by the Japanese company (wish I had bought it) Sun Automotive, the same makers of the Hot INAzma battery grounding system. The range of the remote control/pager is very good (almost 2 miles on flat, open-space terrain), and the size of the remote is very small.


----------

